# 2003 Playoffs Prediction



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I know its EARLY, but I just love when Playoffs come around.

ANYONE GOT PREDICTIONS... ON WHO is going to make it this year?

East:
New York
Charlotte
Indiana 
Connecticut = they are do up... 

West: 
LA 
Houston
Sacramento 
Seattle


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am going to wait until I see how everything settles before making a prediciton. That said, I think you might be giving Connecticut too much credit!


----------

